# THE OFFICIAL SMOKE ON THE BEACH THREAD



## Captain Morgan

and welcome to it.  This will be a multimedia thread, with pics to come.

First, if you've never done a comp before, there's a heckuva lot of prep to do.  Check lists are essential.  And you spend a lot of money buying stuff like aluminum foil and disinfectant spray.  So I've been going over my lists, getting things ready to pack, and washing almost everything.

Now here's how this works.  In this contest, everyone cooks either whole hog (approx 100 lbs. dressed) or pork butts (70 lbs.)  

Now I've got a big gas hog cooker that we will cook about 4 butts on for the Shriners to sell. (they run the contest as a fundraiser)

Finney, Larry and I will be using wsm's to cook about 6 butts, and we
will choose our best sample from among these three.

  It will be very interesting to see who's sample gets turned in.
We'll all be voting together, and GQ, who is a SCBA judge, will be
helping decide there.

  This will happen Saturday morning around 9:30, and this is where most of the fatalities will occur.  

  After we turn in OUR best, we will calm down and bring out the cleavers, and chop the rest for the shriners to sell.  

   I will reveal what we are turning in for Anything Butt on Friday morning,
and I can tell you it's unique and interesting.

   Your BBQ4U Comp team is ready to represent you!

In the event of our deaths, please send our wsm's to a worthy person.


----------



## Guest

With turn-in at around 9:30 am, when can we expect to hear something from you guys?

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'll probably come home and post some pics around 10 or 10:30.
Results announced at 1 pm I think.


----------



## Finney

Larry and Jim.... I just hope you don't cry too loud when we turn mine in. 8-[ 
This is going to be fun with you guys this weekend.


----------



## Captain Morgan

By the way, for future reference...from the Rules and Regulations..

8. Behavior:  Every team,  to include  members  and guests, are expected and required   to
exhibit proper and  courteous behavior at all  times.   Failure to do so may result  in   disqualification
and/or expulsion for the contest.     Repeat offenders will be barred from competing in     
Smoke on the Beach contests.  No  alcoholic beverages  will  be distributed to the general  public. 
Teams will be  informed  if local laws and  must adhere to same.


----------



## Finney

Turn in is actually around 9:55 to 10:05.
The 9:30 Jim spoke of was when we decide which one we're turning in.  :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan

in other words, when we decide to turn in mine.  Which is already award winning bbq.


----------



## Woodman1

Whoa, Finney and Larry at the same locale with the Cap'n? That'll be like Neville Chamberlain tryin to keep Adolph Hitler and Vladimir Lenin separated!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

:grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin: 




I am Chamberlin, right?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

The BBQ 4 U crew







Good luck fellers, make us proud!


----------



## Greg Rempe

I'm sure there will be a lot of this:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck guys...and be ready for the podcast on Friday night!


----------



## Guest

Podcast Friday Night???     This should be gooooood!!! :lmao:   :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan

That is a may or may not event...we're still waiting on the profanity and violence rules from the censors.


----------



## Griff

Good luck lads. Wish I could be there with you. Please, lots'o pics.

Grif


----------



## Greg Rempe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> That is a may or may not event...we're still waiting on the profanity and violence rules from the censors.



Oh, were gonna do it alright...the question is will it ever make it to air?!?!  Or I may have to drop the "explicit" language tag on the show!


----------



## Guest

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3a0bnigg]That is a may or may not event...we're still waiting on the profanity and violence rules from the censors.



Oh, were gonna do it alright...the question is will it ever make it to air?!?!  Or I may have to drop the "explicit" language tag on the show! [/quote:3a0bnigg]
Git yer dang micro phone and tape recorder out if ya have to!!!     :!:


----------



## Bruce B

Good luck guys and remember it's BBQ not rocket science...K.I.S.S. Method has been working for a long time. 

Don't over think it, have fun, tell a few lies, pound a few back, and get right with THE MAN.


----------



## Finney

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Good luck guys and remember it's BBQ not rocket science...K.I.S.S. Method has been working for a long time.
> 
> Don't over think it, have fun, tell a few lies, pound a few back, *and get right with THE MAN*.


I'm getting right with the "Turkey" and the "Grouse".  8-[


----------



## Finney

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":3rqgqze6][quote="Captain Morgan":3rqgqze6]That is a may or may not event...we're still waiting on the profanity and violence rules from the censors.



Oh, were gonna do it alright...the question is will it ever make it to air?!?!  Or I may have to drop the "explicit" language tag on the show! [/quote:3rqgqze6]
Git yer dang micro phone and tape recorder out if ya have to!!!     :!:[/quote:3rqgqze6]
Bill, come on down with one of those many video cameras I'm sure you have.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Can you imagine these guys all sleeping together? Good luck guys!


----------



## LarryWolfe

This time tomorrow morning I hope to be half way to Myrtle!  WoooooHooooo!!!  I've got my bail money ready!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Can you imagine these guys all sleeping together? Good luck guys!




Sleeping?  You think I'm gonna sleep with Larry Wolfe around?


----------



## Captain Morgan

Man I can hardly think of anything else this morning.  I've been looking forward to this for a long time.  

  24 hours from right now I'll be hitching up my grill, celebrating my victory over GQ this afternoon on the links, and preparing a space on
the mantle for the trophy!

   Wait..who gets to keep the trophy?!?!?!?!?!? [-X  [-X  [-X


----------



## Greg Rempe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Man I can hardly think of anything else this morning.  I've been looking forward to this for a long time.
> 
> 24 hours from right now I'll be hitching up my grill, celebrating my victory over GQ this afternoon on the links, and preparing a space on
> the mantle for the trophy!
> 
> *Wait..who gets to keep the trophy?!?!?!?!?!?* [-X  [-X  [-X



You give it to me to display at the BBQ-4-U Headquarters!


----------



## Captain Morgan

we'll give you a commeorative foil pan.

This is me about now...

 :joy:   :joy:  :joy:  :joy:  :joy:  :joy:  :joy:  :joy:


----------



## Rev.Jr.

This is great.....SOTB hasn't even started and they've already thrown me in the ditch. LOL


----------



## LarryWolfe

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> This is great.....SOTB hasn't even started and they've already thrown me in the ditch. LOL



Who are you?

Jim, remember when we win we are taking the trophy to the strip clubs like the hockey players do with the Stanley Cup!


----------



## Captain Morgan

:happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Good luck guy's! No Larry tipping if he has 30 beers or so. :grin:  I Will see some of you chuckle heads at Oinktoberfest next week end.


----------



## Captain Morgan

LARRY TIPPING!!!!!  ROFL!


----------



## Jack W.

"Wastin' away again in Margaritaville" , "Jose Cuervo is a friend of mine".  See you fellas Friday night.  I'm lucky enough to get to go to Myrtle with a good looking blonde who loves to hang out with BBQ crews and drink Tequilla.   Not only that but I get to judge anything butt on Friday, which is an all you can eat extravaganza of culinary delight, then I get to see and taste every box on Saturday.  " Get the XXXL's out baby, Daddy's gonna do some eatin'. =D>     

Good Luck and Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Man I can hardly think of anything else this morning.  I've been looking forward to this for a long time.
> 
> 24 hours from right now I'll be hitching up my grill, celebrating my victory over GQ this afternoon on the links, and preparing a space on
> the mantle for the trophy!
> 
> *Wait..who gets to keep the trophy?!?!?!?!?!? *[-X  [-X  [-X



I think we had this discussion already.  As well as all the other ones. 8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan

Ok, the golf challenge is over, and I beat down Big GQ.  Bodes well for the weekend.   :happyd:


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Rev.Jr.":3vin5tlj]This is great.....SOTB hasn't even started and they've already thrown me in the ditch. LOL



Who are you?

Jim, remember *when we win we are taking the trophy to the strip clubs like the hockey players do with the Stanley Cup!* [/quote:3vin5tlj]

Nothing like a bunch of guys that smell like BBQ Pork, wearing BBQ-4-U.com "T"-shirts, drunk in a strip joint.  As long as we have $, how can the women resist us.


----------



## Guest

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Rev.Jr.":1iu4f9xs]This is great.....SOTB hasn't even started and they've already thrown me in the ditch. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you?
> 
> Jim, remember *when we win we are taking the trophy to the strip clubs like the hockey players do with the Stanley Cup!*
Click to expand...


Nothing like a bunch of guys that smell like BBQ Pork, wearing BBQ-4-U.com "T"-shirts, drunk in a strip joint.  As long as we have $, how can the women resist us.  [/quote:1iu4f9xs]
I'm curious what you guys are gonna do with Lisa???      [-X


----------



## Captain Morgan

Momma' s got Lisa...it's a family weekend for Larry!


----------



## Jack W.

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Ok, the golf challenge is over, and I beat down Big GQ.  Bodes well for the weekend.   :happyd:



Sorry GQ!  It was meant to be.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Momma' s got Lisa...it's a family weekend for Larry!



Well I guess it will just be Cappie and Chris at the strip joints.  Sounds like Larry will be wearing the old "Ball and Chain".


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Momma' s got Lisa...it's a family weekend for Larry!



Nope, I gotta "kitchen pass" for Saturday night, why do you think I'm bringing bail money??


----------



## Finney

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1iuzfqhc]Momma' s got Lisa...it's a family weekend for Larry!



Well I guess it will just be Cappie and Chris at the strip joints.  Sounds like Larry will be wearing the old "Ball and Chain".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/quote:1iuzfqhc]
You forgot about Woody (Rev Jr).... again.

Of course, he doesn't stand out like Larry, Jim, and my-self.  That may be a good thing though. 8-[


----------



## Guest

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":hl4awp7f]Momma' s got Lisa...it's a family weekend for Larry!



Nope, I gotta "kitchen pass" for Saturday night, why do you think I'm bringing *bail money*??[/quote:hl4awp7f]
Is it all in ones???  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Finney

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":i54s6lfk][quote="Captain Morgan":i54s6lfk]Momma' s got Lisa...it's a family weekend for Larry!



Nope, I gotta "kitchen pass" for Saturday night, why do you think I'm bringing *bail money*??[/quote:i54s6lfk]
Is it all in ones???  :grin:  :grin:[/quote:i54s6lfk]

That would be "tail" money.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not "bail" money.


----------



## LarryWolfe

How will the strippers be able to resist the athletic BBQ'ers with the trophy?  We'll be in like Flynn!


----------



## Captain Morgan

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":23mrpznf][quote="Captain Morgan":23mrpznf]Momma' s got Lisa...it's a family weekend for Larry!



Nope, I gotta "kitchen pass" for Saturday night, why do you think I'm bringing *bail money*??[/quote:23mrpznf]
Is it all in ones???  :grin:  :grin:[/quote:23mrpznf]


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Greg Rempe

Yes Larry, I'm sure they'll find that "Wrangler" _*VEEEERY *_sexy indeed!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Yes Larry, I'm sure they'll find that "Wrangler" _*VEEEERY *_sexy indeed!



The Wrangler is for hunting and yardwork boy!  I don't use it when I'm trolling for skank!  You freaking people from Ohio will never have cooth!


----------



## LarryWolfe

It's 2:30am Friday morning and I'm getting ready to head to MB!  Talk to ya'll Monday evening!


----------



## Woodman1

Be safe ........all you people on I-95 who have to deal with Larry!


----------



## Captain Morgan

7 am, and I'm up and at em!!!  Is it too early to have a beer?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Yes, A Bloody Mary or a Screwdriver is in order. Every one knows you can't start drinking beer till after 12:00 Noon


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> 7 am, and I'm up and at em!!!  *Is it too early to have a beer?*


No  :bar:


----------



## Finney

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Yes, A Bloody Mary or a Screwdriver is in order. Every one knows you can't start drinking beer till after 12:00 Noon


Have a Sidecar.  8-[


----------



## Bruce B

It's 12 noon somewhere. I'd opt for the Bloody Mary though, prime the pump a little then go with the beer.

This ought to be an interesting weekend....


----------



## Captain Morgan

First pics...Big GQ still snoozing, and some of what I've got done while he's still sleeping..


----------



## Captain Morgan

Simba the Wonder Dog can feel the excitement in the air.


----------



## Captain Morgan

So can big GQ.









It's 8 am.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Things look to be coming along nicely!!  Larry leaves really early!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...now that is dedication


----------



## Finney

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Things look to be coming along nicely!!  Larry leaves really early!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...now that is dedication


Hey... I got up at 4:15. =D>   But to go to work before heading to SOTB. :-(


----------



## Greg Rempe

=D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney

Heading out  in about 15-20 min.  Got a couple of quick stops then straight to SOTB.


----------



## Captain Morgan

I snuck home with some early pics...














^^^Larry peeling shrimp for the gazpacho.


----------



## Captain Morgan

and more


----------



## Woodman1

Good golly! Pics of Chris and Cappy please! Wish I was there! I'd smack you all in the head!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Where's all the BBQ-4-U gear at!!??  _*REPRESENT*_!!


----------



## Guest

I see Larry got the good job ~ Massaging the meat!!


----------



## Guest

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Where's all the BBQ-4-U gear at!!??  _*REPRESENT*_!!


Where's the Money!!


----------



## Greg Rempe

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":1p80nnuv]Where's all the BBQ-4-U gear at!!??  _*REPRESENT*_!!


Where's the Money!!    [/quote:1p80nnuv]

Exactly Bill...Exactly!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Hope those guys were able to stay up all night.  Larry looked a little tuckered out after preping the shrimp.

Nice Pics.       MORE!


----------



## Woodman1

Geesh , where are these guys? It's not like they have anything to do! #-o


----------



## Kloset BBQR

They probably just got through pulling their pork!


----------



## Guest

I don't think they had enough bail money...Either that or they came in . . . . . How many teams were competing??  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan

ok just dropping off the pit at my house and going to the hospital.  Woody (Rev Marvin)  got hit in the eye with a bungee cord and we had to call an ambulance.  We have great news and bad news, but nothing matters right now. We're all going to emergency room.  Should be back with news
soon.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Woody  (Rev Marvini is alive and fairly well.  Scratched lens after the end of the bungee whipped into his eye (no, Larry didn't do it.).    We left him in the hospital after his family arrived.  Just a quick note.  Rev was the hit of the party, and had most of us rolling on asphalt all weekend.  He looks and sounds like Ernest T. Bass.  I don't know if the podcast will be published, but listening to his part, well, better get some kleenex.

That's what made his injury so painful.  Although he was joking in the 
emergency room, it scared me, so I want to point out that this is not a joke or a trick.

  After saying that, and knowing that all of you will put Rev. Jr. (Woody Lynch) in your prayers, I'd like to report the good and bad news.'


We entered 2 contests...Anything Butt and Pork.

Our entry of Fire Roasted Gazpacho with Gourmet Cheese Toast and
Shrimp Garnish won....First Place.  Big, Big trophy.   Before anyone else comes here and claims credit, it was all Finney.    Not only did he convince us all to enter that bizarre recipe, he did all the work.  I peeled
and chopped a cucumber.  That was it.  Finney took home the trophy, and received a lot of praise from everyone at the event.

  As far as our team fared.......sorry guys.  We voted on BBQ prepared 
by Capt. Morgan, Larry Wolfe and Chris Finney in a blind judging, and chose Finneys.  At that point we worked as a team to prepare what we thought was a fabulous looking  box.  This year, the competition was split into Shriners and Non Shriners.  There were about 16 nons, and about 14 Shriner teams.  In  our category, non Shriner, we did not finish in the top 10.  In fact, we heard we were about 13th of about 16.  Official results are coming.  Sorry to let you guys down.  We had a blast until Rev. got hurt.  We have a big trophy and a first place to show for our efforts.

Larry and I have a lot of pics to post, and we will, but for now, need to rest.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Sorry to hear about The Rev.  Get well soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A big congrats on the Anything butt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and don't worry about the pork.  All you can do now is improve.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Congratulations Guys.  A first place trophy, what can I say except you did us proud.  So sorry to hear about Rev. Marvin, that had to hurt.  Glad to hear that he'll be OK.  No need to be embarrased about the BBQ entries.  Judges are a fickle lot, very hard to predict.  As long as you were satisfied with your product, that's all that counts.  I know that this is a lot of hard work.  We'll be entering our second competition next weekend, Oinktoberfest, in NY.  I'd be tickled pink with a top 10 finish in any category.

Congratulations again Guys.  Finney, you'll have to post that recipe.


----------



## Captain Morgan

I just wish I'd got to meet Finney's wife, Bonita.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I just wish I'd got to meet Finney's wife, Bonita.



I have met her.  She deserves soooooooo much better.

What a looker!


----------



## Jack W.

I just got home from SOTB.  Man, I hope Woody is OK.  [-o< 

To say I had a good time would be an understatement.  I had the pleasure to be able to judge Anything Butt.  The gazpacho was one of the highlights of the evening.  The competition was very good.  There was tenderloin, prime rib with horseradish sauce, stuffed shrimp, white catfish stew, meatloaf and a host of other dishes.  The gazpacho was the buzz of the evening at the judges tent.  Congratulations to Chris Finney.  A job well done.  The shrimp was done perfectly and complimented the cool tomato/vegetable mixture to a tee.  I hope you will post the recipe, I'd love to put it in the tried and true file.

Unfortunatly, I did not get a chance to sample the BBQ that was turned in.  The entry was not on my table.  By the time I returned to the BBQ 4 U site all of the pork had been turned over to the event.  The competition was pretty tight from my perspective.   I was fortunate to be able to judge 2 of the top three places in the event.  The BBQ was VERY good.   After the judging is complete we are allowed to view and taste all of the samples in the event.  All of the "public" samples were quality.  

The crew was a very dynamic and great group to be with.  There was an awesome amount of Q knowledge in one place.  I know I learned from the late night discussion.   My hat is off to Finney, Captian Morgan, Larry, Woody and Garland for a super job well done.  I hope I get to opportunity to hang with this crew again.   Thanks for the quality experience.


Great Q guys!

Jack


----------



## Bruce B

Congratulations guys, sounds like you had a great time, wish I could have been there.

Here's hoping the rev.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  will be just fine.


----------



## Guest

Hope the Rev's alright!  (He has to stay in the hospital overnight? :-( ) Congrats to Finney!    

You guys did good!  Now, if the BOSS had pitched in a little cash...   

I still think it was Larry's fault!  #-o


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Woody  (Rev Marvini is alive and fairly well.  Scratched lens after the end of the bungee whipped into his eye (no, Larry didn't do it.).    We left him in the hospital after his family arrived.  Just a quick note.  Rev was the hit of the party, and had most of us rolling on asphalt all weekend.  He looks and sounds like Ernest T. Bass.  I don't know if the podcast will be published, but listening to his part, well, better get some kleenex.
> After saying that, and knowing that all of you will put Rev. Jr. (Woody Lynch) in your prayers, I'd like to report the good and bad news.'
> 
> Dang came back with injuries Niki and I both wish Rev. Marvin well!!
> 
> We entered 2 contests...Anything Butt and Pork.
> 
> Our entry of Fire Roasted Gazpacho with Gourmet Cheese Toast and
> Shrimp Garnish won....First Place.  Big, Big trophy.   Before anyone else comes here and claims credit, it was all Finney.    Not only did he convince us all to enter that bizarre recipe, he did all the work.  I peeled
> and chopped a cucumber.  That was it.  Finney took home the trophy, and received a lot of praise from everyone at the event.
> 
> First aint bad at all is it congrats!!!
> 
> As far as our team fared.......sorry guys.  We voted on BBQ prepared
> by Capt. Morgan, Larry Wolfe and Chris Finney in a blind judging, and chose Finneys.  At that point we worked as a team to prepare what we thought was a fabulous looking  box.  This year, the competition was split into Shriners and Non Shriners.  There were about 16 nons, and about 14 Shriner teams.  In  our category, non Shriner, we did not finish in the top 10.  In fact, we heard we were about 13th of about 16.  Official results are coming.  Sorry to let you guys down.  We had a blast until Rev. got hurt.  We have a big trophy and a first place to show for our efforts.
> 
> Hey at least ya finished somewere in the middle better than last I would say!
> 
> Larry and I have a lot of pics to post, and we will, but for now, need to rest.[
> 
> Great look foward to seeing the pics , wil take some pics of me using my smoker for the first time , doing  2 full slabs of spare ribs Sunday!!


----------



## Woodman1

OUCH!!!!, I scratched my cornea looking for a glof ball in a spruce tree once. Most painful injury I ever had. Not only can't you keep _that_ eye open, It hurts to keep the _ other_ one open as well! GREAT JOB on the job you guys did! Getting first place in ANYTHING is great! Next time, I hope I can meet you guys at one of these! Woody


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'd encourage any of us to get together with any board member at a competition.  They are tons of fun and a great learning experience, and can actually be rewarding on occasion.  Finney won 200 bucks and
a 700 dollar gift card.

   Back to the drawing board on my butt though.  It was too bland, and I didn't think it had enough smoke flavor.  Out on site judge, Big GQ said it was also mushy.  Maybe I  overcooked it or over injected it..

  Should be fun making it better though.


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'd encourage any of us to get together with any board member at a competition.  They are tons of fun and a great learning experience, and can actually be rewarding on occasion.  Finney won 200 bucks and
> a 700 dollar gift card.
> 
> WELL ALRIGHTY THEN I WOULD LOVE TO GET TOGETHER WITH YA ANYTIME , AFTER I GET MY SCBA JUDGES CERTIFIED APRON WHICH WILL BE AT KINGSTREE,IF YALL  WIL ALLOW ME I CAN HELP AT ONE OF THE COMPETITIONS ITS BEEN ALONG WHILE SINCE I DID THAT , AND I HAD FUN DOING THAT.
> 
> 
> Back to the drawing board on my butt though.  It was too bland, and I didn't think it had enough smoke flavor.  Out on site judge, Big GQ said it was also mushy.  Maybe I  overcooked it or over injected it..  Should be fun making it better though.
> 
> I HAD THAT HAPPEN TO ME MORE THAN ONCE , AND YOU ARE RIGHT ITS FUN COMING UP WITH NEW WAYS TO FIX STUFF.
> 
> Should be fun making it better though.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Walter I may or may not compete at Kingstree, but I will probably stop by at some point...I'll look for you if I do.  Congrats on the Certification, wear the apron with pride!  Also next time I compete, I will contact you, I'd love to have you on board.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'd encourage any of us to get together with any board member at a competition.  They are tons of fun and a great learning experience, and can actually be rewarding on occasion.  Finney won 200 bucks and
> a 700 dollar gift card.
> 
> Back to the drawing board on my butt though.  It was too bland, and I didn't think it had enough smoke flavor.  Out on site judge, Big GQ said it was also mushy.  Maybe I  overcooked it or over injected it..
> 
> Should be fun making it better though.


 Humm, Just plain old over complicated it. #-o  :grin:


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Walter I may or may not compete at Kingstree, but I will probably stop by at some point...I'll look for you if I do.  Congrats on the Certification, wear the apron with pride!  Also next time I compete, I will contact you, I'd love to have you on board.



WOW thank you so much, I heard the POD Cast of yall there and it brought back may happy memories of those days when I did compete with the South Carolina Swiners , I wish my old firends would still compete but they lost interest but I never had, I have tried to find some folks around here that might like to but in 5 years of trying no luck , that why I went to judging, I figure the teams competeing would like to have someone who did competet judge tthem, I think its important that you have some knowledge of what it took to fix the meats to render a fair judgement. Ahh well tie for me to get things in gear here I am fireing up my 55 gallon drum smoker and doing 3 slabs of pork spare ribs for my wife and I today, have a great day.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Some one call Larry and get his crack out of the sack so we can see some pics!  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'm at work, I'll post some pics when I get home in about 30 minutes.
Larry is leaving Myrtle this morning, won't be home till tonight.


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm at work, I'll post some pics when I get home in about 30 minutes.
> Larry is leaving Myrtle this morning, won't be home till tonight.




Ok I used to hate Sunday shifts when I worked full time as a firefighter , was way boring. Did that for 23 years , started when I was 16 my fahter had to sign for me to join and all that was rolling hose, washing fire trucks, etc. was 17 when I fought my first fire , last year our town went public saftey they got rid of ole fellas and went to younger personel, good thing was that has given me time to enjoy life now and get down to what I really enjoy and thats BBQing. I work at the family business , a local hardware store here in Denmark SC.  I get every other Sat off now so I have to pick and choose my events by that.


----------



## Captain Morgan

more pics....


----------



## Captain Morgan




----------



## Captain Morgan

Below is the defending champ.







The Elusive Finney!





Wolfe pretending to be useful.




Finney doing what he does best.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Rev Marvin grilled some of his chicken to pass out to folks.






Ever wonder how a mentally challenged person tends his fire?









Below is Jack W, who, along with his wife Mary, spent most of the night with us after judging Anything Butt.  He also judged the q.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Jack's better half is below center.










Team member Big GQ received an Ambassador Badge from the SCBA.





The whole crew...Rev. Jr, aka Ernest T., is on the right.


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> more pics....
> 
> 
> WOW great pics thank you very much , made me feel like I was there!!


----------



## Guest

Excellent pics, Cappy!  Thank you!!


----------



## Jack W.

I'm the good looking guy on the right.  Also pictured with my wife and in the pic with Garland getting his ambassador badge.  Being in a picture with Garland sure does improve a mans appearance.    

I still have a headache.  I think I'll watch football and get a nap.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Greg Rempe

Wait a second!!...ah, nevermind!!!  

Great pics Cappy!!


----------



## Guest

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Wait a second!!...ah, nevermind!!!
> 
> Great pics Cappy!!


oops..


----------



## Finney

Honey.... I'm home.
Just got back from SOTB and boy was it a blast.  Really enjoyed meeting everyone onr the team as well as the rest of the people I met there.  We should have some new board members in the near future because we were out spreading the word of BBQ-4-U.  

All I can say about the pork entry is that We had 3 good pork cooks going on there at our tent and I would have been happy to turn in any of them.  We actually had four good cooks going on... Garland cooked two butts on Jim's gasser.  I would have been happy to turn his in also.

We turned in good BBQ and it was just the luck of the draw that we got the judges we got I guess.  Jack W. went back to the judges tent after he got our entry number from us... He said the the judges had already eaten ALL OUR BBQ.  It must have been good!  Because that box was FULL of meat (SCBA doesn't allow garnish and it was a big restaurant "take out" box).


----------



## Guest

How about a pic of you and the huge trophy Finney!   Hold up that check too!! :!:  Congrats!!


----------



## Finney

The $200 bucks prize money paid our entry fee and some of the groceries.

The gift card was actually "passes" for rounds of golf (at what Jim said was a good course).  I kept one "golf pass" and gave the rest to Jim and Garland.  I wish it would have been an Amazon.com card so we could have all bought some more BBQ stuff.

We also won a door prize of some golf (don't remember to where).  So if you're around MB, call up Jim and tell him you want to play some golf.   lol

Hey guys... How soon until we start email about the April SOTB? 8-[


----------



## Finney

The Joker said:
			
		

> How about a pic of you and the huge trophy Finney!   Hold up that check too!! :!:  Congrats!!


Larry has a couple of pics of it (I still don't own a camera  :badgrin: ).
He'll post the pics as-soon-as he's home.


----------



## BigGQ

Home too...from SOTB.  Have to agree with Captain, JackW and Finney, it was a blast!  Except for the Rev getting beaned in the eye (hope your doing better now Rev) with the bungee cord. What a great bunch of guys to cook with on a team.  Glad to say I made some new friends.

Have to give props to Finney, he hit one out of the park with the Anything Butt entry!  That stuff was so good, people were taking it off the table and drinking it, not waiting for the shrimp, toast, or even a damn spoon! I mean just lapping it out the bowl!! Slobering, moaning and looking for more!!! I have never seen anything like it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








The pork was good too.  Too bad we could only turn in just one.  It would have been interesting to see how the others would have done.

It was good to hear BBQ4U's name mentioned directly after "The first place winner is..." It was a proud moment for us all.


----------



## Guest

I'm still waiting to hear about *SATURDAY NIGHT* ! ! !


----------



## Captain Morgan

Thanks Bruce...I mean Jim. :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan

By the way, got a call from Rev Marvin....apparently his vision is still
"not out of the woods".  Looks like he has to go to the doctor every day
this week, and maybe longer.  Please keep him in your prayers. [-o<


----------



## Woodman1

Whoa!!!!!! a HUGE hoax has been perpetrated on me by Greg!!!! He told me Finney was BLACK!!!!! I wrote Chris a big apology / explanation of something I wrote in The Blue Room!!!! Gotta take it back now Chris! Although, I'm certain you have a lotta "soul" though, and politically, you _could_ be Jesse Jackson. You are _not_ however, a "brother." Oh yes, he also told me that  _Larry_ was paralyzed from the neck _up_, so , at least _that_ was correct! 

ps. some of my best friends are black.......really!


----------



## Guest

Woodman said:
			
		

> Whoa!!!!!! a HUGE hoax has been perpetrated on me by Greg!!!! He told me Finney was BLACK!!!!! I wrote Chris a big apology / explanation of something I wrote in The Blue Room!!!!


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan

Jim, no offense taken.  Rev was joking around afterwards.  In fact, the whole weekend we were all messin with each other, and apparently (I wasn't there when the accident happened), Larry thought Rev was kidding around while he was writhing on the ground.  Larry felt terrible afterwards, although he couldn't really do anything anyway.  Big GQ is a former volunteer fireman, and kinda took charge of the scene until the ambulance got there.  It was scary, and serves as a good warning
for everyone here.  Freak accidents can happen, careful with those
bungee cords.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Woodman said:
			
		

> Whoa!!!!!! a HUGE hoax has been perpetrated on me by Greg!!!! He told me Finney was BLACK!!!!! I wrote Chris a big apology / explanation of something I wrote in The Blue Room!!!! Gotta take it back now Chris! Although, I'm certain you have a lotta "soul" though, and politically, you _could_ be Jesse Jackson. You are _not_ however, a "brother." Oh yes, he also told me that  _Larry_ was paralyzed from the neck _up_, so , at least _that_ was correct!
> 
> ps. some of my best friends are black.......really!



I believe someone was hoaxing me as well...    

Who cares, everyone looked great in their BBQ-4-U.COM shirts...except the big bald headed guy!!    :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Finney

I got a call from Rev. Jr this afternoon also.  His eye has blood in it from the initial trama.  They say that it should get absorbed back into his system, but he has to go to the doctor everyday for a week to make sure it doesn't start bleeding again.
A week of bed rest for him.


----------



## Bruce B

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Thanks Bruce...I mean Jim. :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:



 :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: 
Now what did I do?


----------



## Finney

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1agmqv9q]Thanks Bruce...I mean Jim. :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:



 :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: 
Now what did I do?[/quote:1agmqv9q]
You're fine Bruce...
That's just a bit of the Captn's humor.  
When we met Jim Babek, Cappy called him Bruce (by mistake) everytime he said his name.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Great to see all the pics!
Looks like a real balst.
Congrats on the call !
Here's to a speedy recovery for Rev Jr. [-o<  I know how eye injuries suck. I had a scratched cornea last month....not fun. Some drops, some rest, a week or two later, and you're back to normal. No worries.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Kilby Kilted, and yes, I told him you said hey!  He spoke highly of you guys.


----------



## Bruce B

It is a terrible thing what has happened to Rev and we all wish him a speedy recovery. Now, the investigation begins. Many of us, well some of us, all right, I would like to know how this tragic incident occurred.

 The suspect list is fairly short so interviews shouldn't take long, however, if someone would like to step forward and lay the blame at the feet (or wheels) of the guilty party, that certainly would speed things along.

Subpeona's can be issued to compel your testimony, but please, let's not go down that road.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Larry did it.


----------



## Bruce B

That didn't take long. Now we're getting no where.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Local reports in Cleveland are saying that the FBI, CIA, DEA, DOD, CSI, NCIS, ATF and the BBQ-4-U agencies will all be investigating this incident.  It is taking top priority over anything else right now!


----------



## Bruce B

I would hope so. Larry's pit moved to 2nd place.


----------



## Captain Morgan

You know what was wierd, was tlaking to those guys without emoticons.       [-X  :help:  :pressie:  :joy:  :beach:  :pop:  :bar:  :sham:  :wwnn: 


So we had to use our "gentlemens club" money on bail...that was ok...Rev would only have been able to see half of what he paid for.


----------



## Captain Morgan

By the way, the winner was cooking on 2 wsm's......

FEAR THE BULLET!!

just don't fear mine. :-(


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

You didn't have a Guru, That's why you lost. :hide:  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan

He made red beans and rice for Anything Butt.  He competed alone, so I guess he didn't go all out.  He was two tents away, and I would have seen the spread.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Update...just got off the phone with Rev.  Sentenced to bed for the rest of the week, but he's at home.  Can see colors and shapes, so that's a good sign.  Waiting on the blood around his cornea to be absorbed.  
He's in good spirits, and I told him ya'l had wished him well, and he was very appreciative.  Won't be on the board for at least a week though.


----------



## Bruce B

I guess we'll have to wait for his testimony.


----------



## Guest

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I guess we'll have to wait for his testimony.


Or Larry's...


----------



## Bruce B

Well we already know Larry probably had a hand in it. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: Reminds me of that old Christmas movie...."you're gonna shoot your eye out."


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Well we already know Larry probably had a hand in it. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: Reminds me of that old Christmas movie...."you're gonna shoot your eye out."











> Memorable Quotes from
> A Christmas Story (1983)
> Mr. Parker: What is the name of the Lone Ranger's nephew's horse?
> Mother: Ah... Victor! His name is Victor.
> Mr. Parker: How the hell did you know that?
> Mother: Everybody knows that!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ralphie as Adult: My little brother had not eaten voluntarily in over three years.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ralphie as Adult: Only one thing in the world could've dragged me away from the soft glow of electric sex gleaming in the window.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> [Ralphie is seeing Santa, only he can't remember what he wanted]
> Santa Claus: How about a nice football?
> Ralphie as Adult: Football? Football? What's a football? With unconscious will my voice squeaked out 'football'.
> Santa Claus: Okay, get him out of here.
> Ralphie as Adult: A football? Oh no, what was I doing? Wake up, Stupid! Wake up!
> Ralphie: [Is shoved down the slide, but he stops himself and climbs back up] No! No! I want an Official Red Ryder Carbine-Action Two-Hundred-Shot Range Model Air Rifle!
> Santa Claus: You'll shoot your eye out, kid.


----------



## LarryWolfe

I'M BACK!  WOW WHAT A WEEKEND!!  I had a blast!  What a fantastic group of guys!  I'm tired and will try to post more tomorrow, but here's some pic's to keep you guys busy for a bit.  SOTB PIC's


----------



## WalterSC

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'M BACK!  WOW WHAT A WEEKEND!!  I had a blast!  What a fantastic group of guys!  I'm tired and will try to post more tomorrow, but here's some pic's to keep you guys busy for a bit.  SOTB PIC's



Larry great pics , now I know I will have to cancel all my plans to come to the beach for Smoke on the Beach for sure.


----------



## Guest

Great pics!! Nice trophy!!      Congrats again to all!!  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Jack W.

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'M BACK!  WOW WHAT A WEEKEND!!  I had a blast!  What a fantastic group of guys!  I'm tired and will try to post more tomorrow, but here's some pic's to keep you guys busy for a bit.  SOTB PIC's



Great Pics Larry!  Glad to see you made it home safe.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney

Glad you made it home safe.  Good to meet your family.
April?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Way to go guys.  You did us right.  Hope that more of our members can get together and meet one another with such great results.


----------



## BigGQ

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares, everyone looked great in their BBQ-4-U.COM shirts...except the big bald headed guy!!    :grin:  :grin:
Click to expand...


WELL!  Don't remember seeing any pics of the Site Admin modeling the T-shirt.  Do we want to start a beauty contest? How about a pic Rempe?

WIMPY...model the shirt...WIMPY...model the shirt...WIMPY...model the shirt!!!   8-[  8-[  8-[





BigGQ


----------



## Guest

Well, here's a pic of the BOSS and notice the shirt!!     :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Greg Rempe

OH, that was you GQ...somehow your name was left out of the mix...I am sorry!   ...thought you were a fan who was trying to get a picture with the stars!! :grin:  :grin: 

Oh, and I got that shirt to model alright!!


----------



## Guest

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Well we already know Larry probably had a hand in it. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: Reminds me of that old Christmas movie...."you're gonna shoot your eye out."


Hmmmmmm..... After looking back through all the pics, this one has a clue!! Wrong victim, butt.....


----------



## Captain Morgan

^^^ :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin: 

At that point I was telling Chris what would happen if his gazpacho didn't win!

Larry, fabulous pics, thanks again!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Nice pics Larry !


----------

